# Problem with an Autorun.inf



## Void Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

I recently started making an autorun.inf file for my USB and it was coming a long pretty good then one day when i tried to open it up it gave me this error message and to me it makes no since.

When trying to Open:
Error Message:
Access Is denied

When i try to delete it:
Error Message:
Cannot delete Autorun.inf: Access is denied
Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected
and that the file is not currently in use

Here is what i had in it

=======================
[autorun]
open=opera.exe
icon=custom icons\fire.ico
label=Purpose Design
shell\lost=Where am I????
=======================
i don't understand why it would do this and i can't find anything online other than stuff about virus autorun.inf files and those methods don't work

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Void Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

****bump****


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Void Fox :wave:

*Welcome to TSF* :wave:

Sorry for the late reply, we are really limited in numbers over here and the numbers of the threads are overwhelming 

Try to delete the file once again, and if the same error message coming up again, please take a screenshot and post it over here. 

There is a possibility your Autorun file being accessed by some windows applications. Try to edit the contents and save it. Then unplug and replug the drive to your computer. See if you able to delete the Autorun file now?


----------



## Void Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't get into it to edit it here is the screen
WHEN I TRY TO OPEN:








WHEN I TRY TO DELETE:


----------



## Void Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

*****bump*****


----------



## Void Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

*****bump*****
*****WTH*****


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. Been quite busy with all the other threads. 

Is there any processes running on your computer with the name of "autorun.inf" ? If there is any, try to end task for that program and try to delete the file once again. 

If it is still un-deletable, I'll suggest you to use the Unlocker programs in order to identify which program actually locked the access to your autorun file (you can see the download link for Unlocker under my signature)


----------

